# Meat Jackpot!



## indaswamp (May 5, 2021)

So, I went to visit a friend of mine that lives in Kansas. It's an annual turkey hunt, but with the floods in 2019 and 2020 hatches were very low so the population in east Kansas is hurting. I told my buddy lets forget about turkeys this year and go fishing....so we did. caught a lot of fish. I bought home 5 gallon bags of cleaned fillets; white bass, crappie and walleye. We really got into the crappie so that is what most of the fillets are.

Buddy had a big fish fry scheduled for Saturday night. I brought a bunch of my stuff and put out a big charcuterie board with 10-12 different salumi on it. While at the party, found out my friends close buddy is moving to Montana. Talking to him, he asks me, hey-you want all the stuff in my freezer? Too much trouble to move it.

I said -absolutely!

came home with about 20# of whitetail deer...various cuts of meat off a buck that his wife hit with her truck during peek rut. nothing but one scratch on the truck, and the deer broke his neck as he hit the back bumper...DRT....meat was perfect.

Got some sage grouse(never had it before), sharptail grouse, hungarian partridge, turkey legs and thighs, and a few duck breasts.
Also got some frozen apples from their tree and some fresh frozen peaches too and concord grapes. Gonna make peach ice cream with those when my buddy comes down offshore fishing in about 2 months.

oh- and one jar of freezer grape jelly.

The venison..gonna grind it all with a rump roast and some brisket fat for another 50# of grind meat...







all the rest..


----------



## Brokenhandle (May 5, 2021)

I'd say you scored! Sounds like you had a great trip!

Ryan


----------



## indaswamp (May 5, 2021)

Thanks Brokenhandle! 

I got pheasants too!!!


----------



## forktender (May 6, 2021)

indaswamp said:


> So, I went to visit a friend of mine that lives in Kansas. It's an annual turkey hunt, but with the floods in 2019 and 2020 hatches were very low so the population in east Kansas is hurting. I told my buddy lets forget about turkeys this year and go fishing....so we did. caught a lot of fish. I bought home 5 gallon bags of cleaned fillets; white bass, crappie and walleye. We really got into the crappie so that is what most of the fillets are.
> 
> Buddy had a big fish fry scheduled for Saturday night. I brought a bunch of my stuff and put out a big charcuterie board with 10-12 different salumi on it. While at the party, found out my friends close buddy is moving to Montana. Talking to him, he asks me, hey-you want all the stuff in my freezer? Too much trouble to move it.
> 
> ...


Sage grouse  are the best eating bird on this planet at least.


----------



## Steve H (May 6, 2021)

SCORE!! Nice haul! I've had Sage grouse once. Fantastic meat.


----------



## HalfSmoked (May 6, 2021)

Awesome haul nice guy giving away his stash.

Warren


----------



## JLeonard (May 6, 2021)

Looks like a win all the way around.....Good visit with the friend, a mess of fish to bring home, a fish fry, and a bonus of a freezer full of meat. 
Jim


----------



## smokerjim (May 6, 2021)

You said it right, jackpot, definitely see some interesting cooks or cures coming.


----------



## normanaj (May 6, 2021)

Great score!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (May 6, 2021)

Hell of a score man!


----------



## indaswamp (May 19, 2021)

forktender said:


> Sage grouse  are the best eating bird on this planet at least.


Made sage grouse chicken fried steaks last week...damn good!


----------



## indaswamp (May 19, 2021)

I ended up with 38# of additional ground venison/beef for the freezer. Ought to last me a while!!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (May 21, 2021)

Wow, that’s quite the score!


----------

